# green fur



## slayer4fun (Jan 30, 2007)

hey does anybody know of any buyers in Indiana buying green fur. some we are looking to sell.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

http://www.indianatrappers.org/page.html

Most all should buy fur in any manner.........

Smitty


----------



## slayer4fun (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for the quick response. we have checked that list but of the fur buyers we have called so far they are not interested in green fur. i just thought some one might have sold some recently


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

That's odd....they were buying-up every piece at the last sale. There's an FTA sale in southern Indiana on the 3rd I think, but I don't know anything about it or what type of turnout is expected (buyer-wise).

Might contact the DNR for an updated buyer list, the one I gave may be outdated. Sorry it wasn't more help.

Smitty


----------

